# Fixing A Mistake



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

One of the truths that seems to be true is the agreement that an expert woodworker is one that can successfully hide a mistake.

Wonder if others have experienced the finding that somethimes fixing and hiding a mistake can be more fun and challenging than the actual project. I have found this to be so, just wondered about other's experience.

Jerry


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sometimes the "fix" is more satisfying than the build and I think it's because it challenges you more.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jerry... as you well know, a while back I built a rocker for a friends son's wedding. In the process of installing the back slats I snapped one in two down low neat the seat. Fortunately it was a relatively clean break. http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-maloof-inspired-rocking-chair-build-r289.jpg
All 7 slats were sequential so having to replace one was NOT something I really wanted to do. So I took the time to piece it back together (glue), fill in the gaps and then I used a couple of artists pencils to shade and blend. Looking back, perhaps not such a project ending error but at the time, I was really concerned. After having taken the time to make the repairs as best I could, I still was concerned about how the finish would take and if the finish would show up in the damaged area. Long story short, the finish took and to this day (year and a half later) you can not tell the slat had ever broke. Of all the things I'd like to think I did well on that build, the repair to the slat has to be among the top 3.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jerry Bowen said:


> One of the truths that seems to be true is the agreement that an expert woodworker is one that can successfully hide a mistake.
> 
> Wonder if others have experienced the finding that somethimes fixing and hiding a mistake can be more fun and challenging than the actual project. I have found this to be so, just wondered about other's experience.
> 
> Jerry


mistake...
what's that???


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> mistake...
> what's that???


Lets hang out for a while Stick.... I can give ya Masters degree course :grin:


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sometimes the "fix" is more satisfying than the build and I think it's because it challenges you more.


Exactly! Fortunately or Unfortunately, I have lots of opportunities to find satisfaction fixing my mistakes. I've learned that the most important thing I can do after a mistake is to turn off the lights and go back in the house instead of diving right in to fix it (as if someone will happen along and find my mistake if I don't fix it quick). Given a little time to ruminate, I come up with classier fixes than if I rush in.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Lets hang out for a while Stick.... I can give ya Masters degree course :grin:


I like that idea...
as long as you promise never to repeat any because there are so many new ones of them to try...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Somebody I was talking to the other day said that if you never made a mistake it meant you never did anything. I couldn't disagree with that. It's the only times I never made a mistake.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

The man that makes no mistakes is doing nothing. I make them all the time, so I must be a master fixer. I am training a new guy to build cabinets, I am always showing him how not to make them, and how to fix or cover them. 
This is one reason I build, install and then finish my cabinets. There will always be things to add, hide, sand etc.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I just call mine project obstacles


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Or another opportunity to excel.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

skill set builders


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

"Even a mistake may turn out to be the one thing necessary to a worthwhile achievement." ...Henry Ford...


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Same here, I have hidden many mistakes in the past. My proudest one was a piece of oak veneer that split off a sheet of MDF on a wardrobe I was making. I routed a section out to the same depth and ended it on a shelf dado, Even I couldn't see the join once it was finished. :smile:


----------



## Bob38S (Sep 10, 2006)

Mistakes?

I have learned something new. I always thought they were unique features to that piece.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

I have found that covering my mistakes sometimes ends up enhancing the project and making it better than the original design. That is what happened to me on a Bakers Rack I built for my wife. See this project:http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/43522-bakers-rack.html

When I made the vertical front frame, I mistakenly drilled out holes for a dowel joint on both the top and bottom of the rails. I didn't want to make these parts over, so I covered the extra holes on the bottom of the face frame by surrounding the bottom ends with trim pieces that had pressed in floral pattern and also used this same pattern on the shelf fronts. It made everything look intentional instead of a frame member with visible plugged holes. Now when visitors see it, they all remark on the detail that I put into the project, not knowing that it really is just covering a mistake.

Glenn


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I made a cutting board for my daughter and while routing the groove around the edge I slipped and left a small nick in it. I told her I signed the board...she asked where and I responded... "Don't you see the Nick?"

...mistake covered...just can't make a habit out of it...


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have found that fixing a mistake so no one else notices it is much different than trying to cover-up or hide a mistake. I have never made anything that has no mistakes in it but my customers do not notice the mistakes even when I point them out, it drives me crazy because they seem to be flashing neon lights to me.

Regards Bob


----------



## Randydb (Apr 12, 2015)

I call these "recovery." As in, "Nice Recover!" Like Bob says, they stick out for me, but nobody else notices.

I had a native american flute of spalted maple blow up on the lathe. Scared the bejebers out of me. One piece hit me in the chest, couldn't find the other half. Following day when I was cleaning up I found the missing piece had landed in the dust bin. I dug around in the shavings and eventually found two other large chips and pieced it all together. It turned out beautiful, and is one of my favorite flutes now.

Every once in a while you put holes in the wrong place with flutes. Those become bands of turquoise or abalone inlay for me
Or I drill a couple more extra holes and inlay those to create a pattern.

Randy


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

I call mine design elements


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I like to refer to it as " character in the piece". Most of the time I point them out. Sometimes it does enhance the project. But it is the perfectionist in all of us that makes us ...........! Just keep going forward!


Ellery Becnel


----------

